# Who else does this (AND DONT LIE!)...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 12, 2007)

After I wash/blow out my hair, I cant' stop looking at it, touching it, playing it, restyling it, and flipping it around like some sort of Pantene commercial.  Same thing with my nails, I had my toes done today and I keep trying on all my sexiest open toed shoes and walking around because they just look so much better with pedicured feet in them...

And I do it with new makeup.  The first time I wear it, I snap pictures to death, look at it every chance I get, and keep my eyelids low and sultry so those around me can check out the new colors.


...i'm not self-absorbed, I swear.  I think I just have an obsession with things that are "new," cuz the next day, I'm totally over it.


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 12, 2007)

HAHAHA. Ashlee, I am totally hearing you. I do the same thing. Not so much with the hair (sometimes more than others) but ESPECIALLY with the whole pedicured feet thing. I absolutely LOVE getting my toes done, and I always wear cute sandles and what not with them. I remember when I first purcased Helium pigment I was overly obsessed with it. Next day? Over it. lol!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 12, 2007)

Seriously, when I got all that baloonacy crap I was head over heels and even made it worth my boyfriend's while cuz he bought it for me...i haven't even really worn any of it, i depanned the quad and put some of the pans up for swap.  and i haven't even touched helium pigment except to rub it on my face to see what color it would turn as blush/highlighter.
i'm so mean to my MAC lately cuz i can't wear it to work lol

ETA:

And toes...OMG the manicurist massaged my legs and feet for like 20 minutes, i almost fell asleep in the chair.


----------



## user79 (Apr 12, 2007)

I do the same with my hair, and when I do my nails. I think my hair looks awesome when I blowdry it over a round brush, and it feels sooo smooth and soft. Same with my nails, when I do them up all nice with some nail varnish, I just can't stop looking at them! Haha..


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I do the same with my hair, and when I do my nails. I think my hair looks awesome when I blowdry it over a round brush, and it feels sooo smooth and soft. Same with my nails, when I do them up all nice with some nail varnish, I just can't stop looking at them! Haha.._

 
yeah, I've finally started using the round brush to blow out my hair, and it gives it so much body and it adds texture to my mildly layered cut, and it feels so much more healthy. I love it! I just need a bigger brush so that it doesn't take me so long.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 12, 2007)

i do the same thing with my nails. when i get a pedicure i put on all my open toed shoes and walk around and when i get a manicure i just keep looking at my nails and tapping them on things, lmao. with my new makeup i just keep taking it out of my traincase and staring at it.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so guilty. My hair is too short to flip or anything but when it's freshly done I can't stop touching it and thinking how soft it is. I have to tell myself to stop touching it before I start to make it greasy.

I rarely paint my nails so when I do I always want to wear open-toed shoes and am constantly noticing my hands.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 12, 2007)

*raises hand* i'm guilty of that too!!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 12, 2007)

I think the only time I obsess over my hair is when it's "freshly cut" I keep running my hands through it...especially the ends. No more fried hair, yeah!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 12, 2007)

i do it too, ash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially on the very rare ocassion that i'm having a good hair day, i'll look at it every chance i get. and having a camera phone is something i consider a blessing on days like thouse.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 12, 2007)

I do it too. I think I must appear so self absorbed...if my hair is looking good, I'll be checking it out in every mirror I pass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nails too, especially because it's rare that I paint them!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm glad i'm not the only semi-narcisist running around!
And i only do it when it's super fresh.  Like today, after sleeping on it and spending so much time applying glitter to my eyes (lol) I was pressed for time so I couldn't style it.  It looks like shit now compared to last night when it was smokin' hot and full of porn-star caliber volume lol


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 13, 2007)

I honestly only do the hair thing after I dye it or get it cut. I could care less after that. I'm way to lazy to do anything like that when it's the same old same old hair.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 14, 2007)

hahah ditto here...totally guilty!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 17, 2007)

yep. definitly guilty. lol!! we all have those "damn i look good" moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 17, 2007)

I definitely did that today after getting my hair cut.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 25, 2007)

nails get me! hair sometimes . usually i look at my nails when they are freshly done ,then my engagemnt ring ,them my nails, then my ring, then my nails....and then i debate what sparkles more (just kidding-i'm such an idiot LOL)


----------



## love_and_hate (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sure we all do it. Its just having the balls (or ovaries? ) to admit it.
Especially with my hair! Every time my hair looks good, I just sit there and stare at it, and think to myself "GOD I HAVE GREAT HAIR"


Kali


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 6, 2007)

oh hell I am a total narcissist!  I have a frickin mirror on my desk by my computer so I can look at myself when I am posting!

I love when I have my hair all straightened with shine stuff in it and its so soft I keep running my fingers through it and then the next day I have to wash it again cuz I got it greasy...and then the cycle starts over again!

Same with the nails...I am so obsessed with mine cuz I used to bite them and I envied long nailed gals and now I have to remember to cut mine cuz they get sooo long cuz i forget about them...and then i buff them and they are so shiney and smooth and i am constantly running them over my lips cuz it feels cool...haha


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

when i get a great cut (somewhat drastic), then i like to put make-up on to complete the look.  hehehe.

i don't get my nails done often, but the last mani/pedi i got, i was caught admiring my hand when i was at rotations.  the pharmacist sarcastically asked my if was checking out my engagement ring!  (we have that kinda of friendship where we clown on each other).  that was so funny, but i really was checking out my nails.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 9, 2007)

Haha, me too!  :lolz:

I love feeling my hair after it's dried/styled and feeling how soft it is. Sometimes I say to my husband, "Feel my hair! Doesn't it feel soft?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And if I feel my makeup looks good, I look at it whenever I get the chance, and think, "Hmm, good job." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oh, and recently, I have been using my homemade lip scrub, and I can't stop looking at my lips and making sure I have no flakies...they are looking so much better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, I feel so narcissistic after typing all that. I swear I am not, lol. It's just nice to feel good with how you look some days.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't do the hair and nails thing, but I TOTALLY do the makeup thing. If I think my makeup looks hot, I take a load of pics, and if I'm driving somewhere, I'm constantly looking in the mirror at it. lol


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 10, 2007)

yes...i will admit that i'm soo guilty of this

pretty sure that the folks over at photobucket are looking at my account going "God, what a self absorbed cam-whore!"


----------



## clamster (Jul 10, 2007)

HAHAHAH I do the same thing especially with eye makeup.


----------



## user79 (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kelaia* 

 
_I love feeling my hair after it's dried/styled and feeling how soft it is. Sometimes I say to my husband, "Feel my hair! Doesn't it feel soft?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm guilty of that too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





He's never impressed that much. He'll go "Yeah, it's nice" and go immediately back to whatever he was doing. I swear, men have no idea how much effort us ladies put in to look the way we do.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_He'll go "Yeah, it's nice" and go immediately back to whatever he was doing._

 
Haha, I usually get the same response :durrr:


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 9, 2007)

I do that too. Especially when I get my nails done


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 9, 2007)

SShhh no one can tell.  I love mixing up makeup colors constantly and use my arms, hands, and legs as the canvas.  I get busted by hubby looking like a strange Warrior.  He doesn't understand it. He keeps asking, "What are you doing with makeup strips all over you?

The hair thing is similar.  I try out all sorts of styles with my hair that I would never walk out the door with. he he he  Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 22, 2007)

LoL i mostly do this with my hair. If my hair looks good, I can't stop flipping it and running my hands through it. If I have my toes done, I'm definetly wearing cute shoes so everyone can see. 
I just think I look so much better with everything done and I'm so used to being ugly that when I feel pretty, I guess it shows lol.


----------

